# My Fancy Pigeon Viedeos (1)



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*My Fancy Pigeon Videos (1)*

Dear Friends

This My First Fancy Pigeon Video

Hope you like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-fancy-pigeon-video-1.html

Regards
M.Hassan


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow great birds bro


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That was great!!! those jacobins are something else.. so many intersting birds!!! your so lucky..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you

for nice comments


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful birds and nice video.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

You did a very nice job on that video looking forward to part 2


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Really nice birds! Congratulations!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you

I'll add part2 soon

Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice video! What breed is at 1:17?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

And at 2:14.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Loved both videos! You have some of the most beautiful and exotic pigeons I've ever seen. Extraordinary!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

AND a handsome young man!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> Nice video! What breed is at 1:17?


it's STARGARD SHAKKER PIGEON


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> And at 2:14.


vienna pigeons


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> AND a handsome young man!



Not me 

he is my older brother

my photo is attached with this post


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice! How rare are "STARGARD SHAKKER PIGEONS"?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> Very nice! How rare are "STARGARD SHAKKER PIGEONS"?


I think it's not a rare breed, except the yellow color


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Also quite handsome! Does your brother like pigeons, also?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Also quite handsome! Does your brother like pigeons, also?


Thank you so much

yeas, my older brother "Mostafa" is one of the best fancy pigeon breeders in Egypt

PlZ: Pray for My Egypt


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> yeas, my older brother "Mostafa" is one of the best fancy pigeon breeders in Egypt
> 
> PlZ: Pray for My Egypt


*Egypt is our prayers here. I feel so bad for all going on there.
oh yeah, Nice video, awesome birds you have there.*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

we (the youth) try to get our rights to get back our Strong Egypt with Free life for all Egyptians and we believe that (We Can)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice vidio soothing music, I couldn't understand the words but she has a fantastic voice. I will give it 2 thumbs up.
Dave


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Nice vidio soothing music, I couldn't understand the words but she has a fantastic voice. I will give it 2 thumbs up.
> Dave


It's a National song for Egypt by Dalida


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, indeed, I will pray for your beautiful country and the dear people! Especially, I pray for you and your family, for peace and protection. Please keep in touch here so we will know you are well?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Yes, indeed, I will pray for your beautiful country and the dear people! Especially, I pray for you and your family, for peace and protection. Please keep in touch here so we will know you are well?


ditto.................


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Yes, indeed, I will pray for your beautiful country and the dear people! Especially, I pray for you and your family, for peace and protection. Please keep in touch here so we will know you are well?


Many thanks for this support
As I told you before, We "the young Egyptians" can get our freedom and Democracy and we did
that was a Great event for us, Melions of young Egyptian in the Square 

Now I'm really fine

Thank you my Friends


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How glorious to be free and know that you are a part of it! When I saw the crowds in the square on tv, I was awed by the people of Egypt! You risked much but made your voices heard. Take care as transitions of power can be difficult times. So good to know you are well!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> How glorious to be free and know that you are a part of it! When I saw the crowds in the square on tv, I was awed by the people of Egypt! You risked much but made your voices heard. Take care as transitions of power can be difficult times. So good to know you are well!


Thank you
I do not know what to say
I can not describe my feelings
Young people in Egypt love their country to death, Glory to the Martyrs


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

And rightly so!


----------



## kcmodena (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW - Stunning!! AWESOME Egyptian Swift Asfer - GREAT BIRDS!!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

kcmodena said:


> WOW - Stunning!! AWESOME Egyptian Swift Asfer - GREAT BIRDS!!


Thank you kcmodena


----------

